# Common table saw height



## Parabola (Feb 12, 2015)

In doing a search prior to posting this, most discussions are about ergonomics. I realize that is important, but for this discussion I do not care about that. I am brand spanking new to woodworking and am borrowing my FIL's foldable ryobi table saw. It gets the job done for now, but I can certainly see myself getting an entry level but quality table saw like the ridgid/delta $600 offerings within the next year. With that being said, I want to start building a utilitarian workbench that can do a lot. But the most important thing is that it should be able to serve as an out feed table. Knowing that I don't know exactly what table saw I will stick with for the long term, is there a common table saw height that most manufactures stick to? I don't want to build a bench and have it be too tall once I find a table saw nor do I want the table saw height to modulate my table saw purchase. 

Any suggestions on a path forward are welcome


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

My sawstop is 34 1/4". The ridgid 4512 i had before that was around 36" or so.

I would build it around there, but plan to use leveling feet so you can adjust it as needed...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The vary in size from about 32" to 36".


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there's as many answers as there are table saws*

Mine are all different. The ones on stands with legs are 33 1/2" the one on a mobile base is 38 1/2". 

Here's the rub. A workbench shouldn't move easily when in use, like for hand planing or handsawing. It should be low enough to apply some downward force as when chiseling. It should be high enough to saw dovetails in a vise. It should be low enough to assemble large things on like cabinets. see where this is going? There is no one answer.

Now throw in a table saw with a fixed height for the outfeed table ...which is what I have behind my ganged up tablesaws. I use it for assembly and staining and finishing and sanding and chiseling and routing and ....etc. It has no vise however, that's on another workbench. 

There are adjustable height benches but the mechanisms are kinda scary. Check out You Tube for them. If your table saw is lower, that makes it easier to load heavy 4 X 8 panels. If your table saw is higher that makes it easier to do precision fine work. 

The other thing about an outfeed table as a workbench is you gotta keep it clean or you can't use your saw. I really know this for a fact as I'm always moving stuff out of the way. You may be better off to make a folding outfeed support for what ever table saw you end up with and go ahead and make a workbench the height you need for you to work on it.... that's my best advice.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Somewhere around 3 feet or so, but it depends on whats comfortable to you. Im 5'8" and find a workbench at near exactly 36" to be the most comfortable for me to use, but my 4'9" (4'11" if you ask her) girlfriend cant reach the top without a stepstool, and i imagine Andre the Giant would have some issues working at my bench. Although, thinking about it, i think the most pressing issue in that scenario would be that my shop ceilings are only 6' high...


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Mine's on a mobile base and set to match the height of my workbench @ close to 38"....my workbench doubles as an outfeed table.

Set it to what's comfortable for you.


----------



## Parabola (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes after looking at YouTube I found some great foldable wing ideas that seen to fit the bill well. I hadn't even thought of leveling feet probably because I was hoping I could make it mobile (forgot to mention that) but that isn't set in stone. Depends where I decide to put it. Thanks for the ideas. This was a rare instance I was hoping all manufactures offered the same product.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I had that problem. I had a craftsman saw that was 32" tall. I built all my work benches, the catch table and saw horses 32" and then the saw wore out. I replaced the saw with a Unisaw that was 33 3/4" tall and now nothing matches. I raised up the catch table and left everything else as it was.


----------

